# Fish Chowder



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got to many White Bass, and I was talking with a Gentleman while fishing Friday. He said that he makes a Fish Chowder with the bass, and said it was good. 

Has anyone made this, or have a recipe for it?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure it's possible to have too many of those tasty fillets.

Fish chowder sounds good. Save some chunks for catfish bait too if you're fishing Utah Lake.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Not sure it's possible to have too many of those tasty fillets.
> 
> Fish chowder sounds good. Save some chunks for catfish bait too if you're fishing Utah Lake.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 They are very tasty morsels for sure! When your hands and fingers are tore up from fileting the spinney critters, you have to many. :shock: I have 50 filets sealed in a bag in the freezer.

Yesterday morning, I fried the leftovers from dinner for breakfast. Fried an egg, paced on the top of the fillets, and covered with green taco sauce. It was pretty good.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a good tasting chowder.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/588-world-famous-pig-out-perch-chowder.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

here's one:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/31971-white-bass-chowder.html

.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob, It looks great! but, as you mentioned in the original post..........."There goes my diet". Thanks for the recipe!!


----------

